# UDM vs Porsche Boxster S..............



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello everyone.............:wave:

Hope you are all well and here is another 'little' detail from me with a few new detailing items in use and also with the help of my new 'detailing buddy'............:thumb:

Today saw the usual early start and meet at my new base for completing details to be greated by a lovely little Porsche Boxster S that I had come in contact with last week when completing the Skoda Octavia MK2 Estate detail.........

My friend has not long had this Boxster and although it is an 'S', with nice wheels, sports exhaust and Bose sound system, this didn't distract me away from the unfortunate condition of the paintwork............:doublesho

I agreed with my friend to leave the Boxster with me for the day to see what I could do with a little help from my 'detailing buddy'...........:thumb:

So the car was dropped off at 8.30AM looking as follows:























































Some nice evidence of what lay ahead:




























Some evidence of some pervious work or bodyshop treatment with some nice buffer trails:



















A few flies on the front for good measure:










Nice interior IMHO:














































Where's the engine................:lol:










*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















Later on you will come across some pictures of my 'detailing buddy' but for now she was on camera duty, so I applied the Megs Wheel Brightner:










Then using my new Wheel Schmitt I cleaned the inside of the wheel - this is a must have in your collection if your doing the insides of wheels, nice and firm for removing stubborn dirt:










Wheel was then rinsed:










Wheel Brightner applied to the front face of the wheel:










Aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










Then rinsed:










The wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















Now, this is where I would normally apply some CG Jetseal 109 or Poorboys Wheel Sealant but I made a big error and forgot to pack either...........:doublesho

I resorted to using all I had with me so out with the Collinite 915 applied via an applicator pad:



















This was then buffed off with a microfibre cloth:










This was repeated on the front face so wax applied:










Then buffed off:










This was then repeated on the other wheels..........:thumb:

I then turned my attention to the wheel arch which looked as follows:










The arch was rinsed first:










Megs APC then applied:










Detailer Brush worked the APC into the brake caliper:










Then I aggitated the Megs APC with the Megs Large Brush:



















Finally rinsed:










Which left the arch looking as follows:










This was then repeated on the other wheel arches as follows - Driver's Side Rear - Before:










After:










Passenger Side Front - Before:










After:










Passenger Side Rear - Before:










After:










The car then looked as follows:



















At this point I realised I had again forgotten something.............I had forgotten my AG Fabric Hood Cleaner and Protector, so a quick trip down to Halfords and would you believe it they had none in stock..............

So I had to carry on without touching the roof properly.................

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Maxi Suds, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Megs and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










First I rinsed the car:



















I paid attention to the fuel cap and door shuts:




























The car was then foamed:




























While the foam was dwelling I attacked the door shuts, petrol cap and the air vents with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:














































The car was the rinsed:










Then the car was re-foamed:










While the foam was taking off anything left on the paintwork I then washed the car using the 2BM - Wash bucket:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the Rinse bucket:










This was then repeated over the remaining panels of the car and I then rinsed the car:










Which left the car looking as follows:



















Before drying I decided to clay the car with some Elite Car Care Fine Poly Clay, so Megs Last Touch was applied to the area being clayed:










I then used some Elite Car Care's own Yellow Clay and worked in the area:










Surprisingly there wasn't much evidence of grime in the paintwork:










I continued around the car removing all tar spots in the lower sills area and then I rinsed off again:










I then completed another quick wash with using the 2BM as above:










This was followed by the final rinse down:










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:










Megs Last Touch applied:










And then dried to leave with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










The car then looked as follows:



















The swirls then came out to play:




























The car was then moved inside to move onto paintwork correction:










First up was to tape the car:

But I forgot to take some pictures..............:wall:

The paintwork was in pretty bad condition with a lot of RDS marks on certain sections of the car, more so in the common problem areas like the rear wings, boot, bonnet and lower door panels. I did however want to ensure that I started from the bottom and worked my way up so I marked a section on the Passenger's Front Door to began with and started with a 3M Polishing Pad and the Menz FF, but this didn't touch anything, so I moved onto using my favourite 3m Ultra Fine on the 3M Polishing Pad which started to remove some marks but was no where near the RDS marks, so I got the faithful Megs Burgundy pad out and with the same polish this worked well:

Before:



















After:




























Remaining front half of the door - Before:










After:










It was evident that I was going to struggle on the RDS marks as some where really deep and the car had a lot of them on a lot of panels so in some areas I switched to another pass with some Menz IP which worked well achieving around 85% correction and making the paintwork a lot brighter so I continued around the rest of the car................:buffer:

Passenger Front Wing - Before:










After:










Bonnet First Half - Before:










After:










Bonnet Second Half - Before:










After:










Driver's Side Front Wing - Before:










After:










Driver's Side Rear Wing - Before:









After:










Driver's Side A-Pillar - Before:










After:










Hood Finisher -Before:










After:










Boot First Half- Before:










After:










Boot Second Half - Before:










After:










Driver's Side Rear Wing - Before:



















After:










While I was working away on the exterior the camera turned on my 'detailing buddy' who was hoovering away at the interior:



















The interior was hoovered, Megs Carpet Cleaner used where required and dusted with the aid of a Microfibre Mitt and Megs Slide lock brush:




























My friend had asked me to source some Leather Cleaner and Conditioner that he could use in the future and after a chat with Alex as Elite Car Care I ordered some Gilptone Leather Cleaner and Gliptone Conditioner and Waterproofer:










Gilptone Leather Cleaner worked in with an Applicator Pad:










Then after all the leather having been cleaned the Gliptone Conditioner and Waterproofer was applied via and Applicator Pad:










The exhausts where then attended too with some Wire Wool, Microfibres and Autosol - Before:





































Exhaust 50/50:




























After:



















The car was then rolled outside and using the 3M Ultra Fine and Menz IP meant plenty of excessive polish dust so I then rinsed the car down:





































Rinsing:










Some nice beading from the Polishing process:



















Also on the exhaust:










Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch:










The Porsche was then taken back inside ready for the LSP stages............:thumb:

Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Dodo Lime Prime using an Applicator Pad:










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 915 using an Applicator Pad:










As the third coat I opted for CG Pete's 53 using an Applicator Pad:










My friend had asked me to source him some Megs Ultimate Quick Detailer so I went around the whole car:










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner:










The front windscreen was treated to some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad:










The boot and interior was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad:



















Gummi Stift Pflege was then applied to all external rubbers:










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad:










Then I added some CG New Car Smell:










At this point my friend turned up and I had got him to pop to another Halfords store to source the AG Fabric Hood Cleaner and Protector kit so I applied the Protector:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results*

*Inside*






























































































































































































*Outside - Roof Up*

(Sun had gone in but I had to get some outside pics.............)
































































*Outside - Roof Down*























































My friend was happy with the work and now I feel like the Porsche looks how it should have looked when he bought it...........

Shame that the sun didn't come out to play at the end as the pictures don't show the car in it's glory but little I could do...........

Thanks to my 'detailing buddy' for supporting me and I am sure you will all see her again in my future details............:thumb:

Comments good or bad welcome as always..........


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking work. Great write up, was a pleasure to read.

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work as usually Baker:thumb: beautiful car :argie:
on another topic, if you remember when you posted the BMW Z4 (i think it was) detail, you used the sonus leather twins inside with great results. i asked you your opinion on these products as i had'nt used mine yet, well i detailed (my first customer) car yesterday - a VW Golf with leather interior which i used the sonus products for, and i was blown away by the results. the customer was very happy, and (from a customer at work) i have an Audi TT to do at some point soon. thanks for the product advice :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks heaps better, nice one


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent work looks great:thumb:


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

Cracking work as always Baker, Shame about some of those RDS causing you a headache but yet again you came up with the goods.

I also see the summer rims are back on the superb!


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon :wave:

As always a pleasure to read, especially on this occasion :thumb:. always need a cup of tea at hand though as I know it's gonna take some time.:driver:

Great turn around!!! I am always interested in your product selection, but I'm hitting a brick wall :wall: as to where I can find a "detailing buddy" :tumbleweed:

I must admit I had to smile when you write, quote " While I was working away on the exterior the camera turned on my 'detailing buddy' who was hoovering away at the interior" 

LOL Nice job Si! Great write up yet again!!!! :thumb::buffer::thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Simon

Good work there as usual - looked like a tough one! Love the interior colour to boot!

On a diff note, when you detail you tend to take the wheels off but I couldn't see any axle stands in use (sorry if oyu have - just can't see them?) I'd recommend buying a couple - they're not that expensive and could prevent a nasty accident if the OEM jack fails...


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great work and nice results. :thumb:

Nice to have some help - my "detailing buddy" at home would tell me to f$%£ right off to vacuuming and polishing exhausts!! She does like the results on her car tho!


----------



## Bellas Rodas (Mar 9, 2009)

Great work Si, that exhaust is awful though!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Great job as always!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> great work as usually Baker:thumb: beautiful car :argie:
> on another topic, if you remember when you posted the BMW Z4 (i think it was) detail, you used the sonus leather twins inside with great results. i asked you your opinion on these products as i had'nt used mine yet, well i detailed (my first customer) car yesterday - a VW Golf with leather interior which i used the sonus products for, and i was blown away by the results. the customer was very happy, and (from a customer at work) i have an Audi TT to do at some point soon. thanks for the product advice :thumb:


Thanks for the comment mate and I noticed you had posted a thread in here so I will check it out at lunchtime........:thumb:

I too think that the Sonus Twins are good and I have had some good results with them, trouble was that I couldn't source them from my normal supplier so I went with this Gliptone stuff which to be honest may have been a little bit better but I find that it also depends on the colour of the leather to what results you get?



paul2505 said:


> Cracking work as always Baker, Shame about some of those RDS causing you a headache but yet again you came up with the goods.
> 
> I also see the summer rims are back on the superb!


Thanks Paul and as has been said before I ideally need to step up to a Rotary to attack these sort of marks as it is a little disappointing not to get everything out........

Sure are mate although they have to come back off this week as I am heading to Scotland for the weekend but here are some cheeky pics of the Superb at Castle Combe on Saturday:





















Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon :wave:
> 
> As always a pleasure to read, especially on this occasion :thumb:. always need a cup of tea at hand though as I know it's gonna take some time.:driver:
> 
> ...


Morning Mart and thought you might like this one........

You know me mate, just buy things and try them, best way but sometimes you have to stick with what works best hence some common products I have.......

I could have put up some more 'choice' pictures of her cleaning the boots but I thought I better hadn't........:lol:



cheekeemonkey said:


> Simon
> 
> Good work there as usual - looked like a tough one! Love the interior colour to boot!
> 
> On a diff note, when you detail you tend to take the wheels off but I couldn't see any axle stands in use (sorry if oyu have - just can't see them?) I'd recommend buying a couple - they're not that expensive and could prevent a nasty accident if the OEM jack fails...


Thanks for the comment and I like the interior as well, nice contrasting colour IMHO........

I do have some mate and I did have one tucked under away from the camera shots.......:thumb:



prkprk1 said:


> Great work and nice results. :thumb:
> 
> Nice to have some help - my "detailing buddy" at home would tell me to f$%£ right off to vacuuming and polishing exhausts!! She does like the results on her car tho!


Thanks for the comments and don't they always like the results on their cars, at least now they appreciate all the hard work that goes into it, to make it look like that.......



Bellas Rodas said:


> Great work Si, that exhaust is awful though!


Many thanks, you don't like it? Guess it is maybe a little OTT but I like it, makes the car look a little meaner and lower at the back.......


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Great work Baker.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great write-up, pleasure to read  results are awesome


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice work and results as always :thumb:

Cant believe you got away with the new helper doing exhausts either. Does she have a sister who can do the arches :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice work and results as always :thumb:
> 
> Cant believe you got away with the new helper doing exhausts either. Does she have a sister who can do the arches :lol:


Thanks Bigpikle........:thumb:

She volunteered..........:doublesho.........she did a great job and she does have a sister but I can't imagine her doing any work like this............:lol:

Saw you in the A3 on the road last week but I was in my mates Mini Cabrio, your was looking very shiney and I do like that colour...........:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not your friend anymore, Baker.

(Nice work though..)


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jim W said:


> I'm not your friend anymore, Baker.
> 
> (Nice work though..)


:lol:

Thanks Jim.........:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work there mate.

Is this a new Little Helper? 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Great work there mate.
> 
> Is this a new Little Helper?
> 
> ...


Thanks........:thumb:

Times change mate...........


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Another cracking job Baker. Great results.:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks........:thumb:
> 
> Times change mate...........


Sometimes really for the better......... Shes too good for you lol :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Great work there and nice writing....Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks Bigpikle........:thumb:
> 
> She volunteered..........:doublesho.........she did a great job and she does have a sister but I can't imagine her doing any work like this............:lol:
> 
> Saw you in the A3 on the road last week but I was in my mates Mini Cabrio, your was looking very shiney and I do like that colour...........:thumb:


wasnt a yellow/green colour was it?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> wasnt a yellow/green colour was it?


No mate a black one heading just over the bridge towards the roundabout........:car:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> No mate a black one heading just over the bridge towards the roundabout........:car:


:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

shes hot, well done :lol:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Simon, The wing corrections and the exhaust are spot on lad (so is the rest of the car but these area's stood out!). Nice to see you have "helper" again. How was Castle Combe??

Howard


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

The Porsche looks such much better, top job :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks to my 'detailing buddy' for supporting me and I am sure you will all see her again in my future details............:thumb:


Excellent news :argie: 

The Porsche looks great too BTW!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> shes hot, well done :lol:


Thanks for the comment on the Porsche Ian.........



HC1001 said:


> Great work Simon, The wing corrections and the exhaust are spot on lad (so is the rest of the car but these area's stood out!). Nice to see you have "helper" again. How was Castle Combe??
> 
> Howard


Thanks Howard and I think those highlights are my favourite as well........

Castle Combe was a great day, weather was good and the Skoda's ruled the track........:driver:

Some awesome show work from the drifting boys though.........:car:



MadOnVaux! said:


> Excellent news :argie:
> 
> The Porsche looks great too BTW!


Thanks mate........:lol:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

How long did it take from start to finish?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

toni said:


> How long did it take from start to finish?


Seems to be a common question this and I am starting to think that maybe I am doing something wrong............

Started at 9AM and finished just after 5PM...........


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Baker21 said:


> Seems to be a common question this and I am starting to think that maybe I am doing something wrong............
> 
> Started at 9AM and finished just after 5PM...........


I hope that nobody asked this until now and I've missed it .... :tumbleweed:

I'm asking because I'll have my first go at machine polishing in a few weeks and living in a flat means that I have to drive to my grandparents (90km). So, a morning start is out of the question. I'm having second thoughts if a full day will sufice to do it all.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

Not being funny, but in the initial washing procedure was extremely long-winded and time consuming when you were machining the car. Complete waste of time and extra money it costs you imo.

Nice results though :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Simon, top write up as always matey.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

More great work there as usual! Landed a great workplace too!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

toni said:


> I hope that nobody asked this until now and I've missed it .... :tumbleweed:
> 
> I'm asking because I'll have my first go at machine polishing in a few weeks and living in a flat means that I have to drive to my grandparents (90km). So, a morning start is out of the question. I'm having second thoughts if a full day will sufice to do it all.


It's always fine to ask mate and a few other users ask the time constraints as well so not a problem.........:thumb:

As you can see I work out of this new little unit that I have the use of and I too load up the car at around 7.30am and travel around 45 mins to to the unit to unload and get started around 8.30-9.00am, all I would say is the more times you do it the quicker you get into a routine.......:thumb:



rapidseven said:


> Not being funny, but in the initial washing procedure was extremely long-winded and time consuming when you were machining the car. Complete waste of time and extra money it costs you imo.
> 
> Nice results though :thumb:


Thanks for the advice and while I agree that the wash process was long winded in this case, I have been asked why I didn't wash the car properly in previous details even when correcting the paintwork so your right but in this instance I had the sun on the car all morning so after each stage I wanted to ensure that the paintwork was as clean and dry as possible before moving onto paintwork correction..............with regards to extra money it costs, a little bit more water and product use isn't a worry..........



ryand said:


> More great work there as usual! Landed a great workplace too!


Thanks for the comment Ryan and the new unit is coming in very handy and I am thankful to my friends for the use of it.........:thumb:


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

amazing job... fair play to ya fo rall ur hard work


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

I've said it before ... I'll say it again ... TOP JOB baker. Always the best from you.


----------



## Bellas Rodas (Mar 9, 2009)

rapidseven said:


> Not being funny, but in the initial washing procedure was extremely long-winded and time consuming when you were machining the car. Complete waste of time and extra money it costs you imo.
> 
> Nice results though :thumb:


Harsh


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

^^^^ I agree, the whole wash process was needed to make sure the paint was ready for a polish, if your going to do it.............do it right, I pretty much mirror the same stages as Si.

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks........:thumb:
> 
> Times change mate...........


Going through the same thing at the moment....I need a new helper as well!!!!

Is there a shop somewhere that you can pick up "detailing friendly" SWIMBO's????????

Great job - as usual fro you anyway mate...

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Going through the same thing at the moment....I need a new helper as well!!!!
> 
> Is there a shop somewhere that you can pick up "detailing friendly" SWIMBO's????????
> 
> ...


All the best then mate and hope it works out for you........:thumb:

Don't think they are available off the shelf but I seem to have landed on my feet, so who knows, 'everything comes to he who waits' and all that........

Thanks for the comment.......:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rapidseven said:


> Not being funny, but in the initial washing procedure was extremely long-winded and time consuming when you were machining the car. Complete waste of time and extra money it costs you imo.
> 
> Nice results though :thumb:


not long-winded at all imo. it is called 'detailing' after all.. any 'corner cutting' will cause problems down the line when detailing imo


----------

